# Primoz Brezec/Slovenija FIBA World Championship Thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Slovenija pretty much slaughter Senegal 96-79 in their first Preleminary game in Group D play of the FIBA World Championships.Primoz played 18 minutes without being overly impressive.Of course Slovenija boasts five NBA players(Bostjan Nachbar,Beno Udrih,Rasho Nesterovich and Uros Slokar) and Primoz isn't going to be the primary option on this team especially with international rules which push centers away from the hoop.

I didn't watch the game,but my Ljubljana correspondents say Primoz didn't appear to be in peak physical condition for this game.

Brezec 3-6 fg/fga 3-4 ft/fta ....9points,4 rebounds,2 assists in 18 minutes.

Slovenia will be playing the USA tuesday August 22nd at 6:30 AM Eastern on ESPN2


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> "It kind of wears you down," said Brezec from his hotel room in Sapporo, Japan, where Slovenia was to play its first game in Group D at 3:30 a.m. today against Senegal. "It's a big deal to represent your country, but I think I'm going to have to make some serious decisions next spring."
> 
> --Charlotte Observer


Brezec could use a break

I can understand and appreciate his patriotism, but I'd like to have him fresh and ready to rock come the NBA season. Year after year of round-the-calendar play has got to run him down and will make him less useful to the Bobcats--less and less as the years go by. I hope he gives up playing for Slovenia after this year, at least til he's done playing in the NBA.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

I was wondering, does he look out of shape? Or is he just kind of being lazy, mnaybe coming off an injury?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

The slovenija fans are really bumming about their 80-76 loss to Italy.From what I gather they had a pretty good lead with about 3 minutes left,but then gave up a big run.Primoz only played 9 minutes which seems perplexing when he went 4-5 from the field.Finished with 8 points and 1 rebounds.

The Slovenian fan in the International forum seem to think that the coach should have played Brezec more and based on 8 points in 9 minutes it seems like they should have gotten more than five shots.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't know how the World Championships work--Is Slovenia eliminated now?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You start out with four pools which each contain six teams.Each team in the pool plays one another.At the end of these five games four teams from each pool advance to the knockout round.

It's exactly the same thing as a college basketball tournament from here forward.The USA is in Pool D.If they win their pool they play the fourth place team in Pool C.You win you go on and you lose you are out.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

How good has Walter Hermann played?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

<TABLE class=inner cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=header><TABLE class=header cellSpacing=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title>Player Profile & Statistics
</TD><TD class=stretch></TD><TD class=decor>
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD class=content><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD><TD align=right>javascript:linkPageArg('/pages/eng/...etitionCode=&season=&lid_7098_newsID=&zone=')</TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight></TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginTop>







</TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight></TD></TR><TR><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD><TD><!--skid="lid_7096_Central Top Module in Player Profile"--><!--DIVstart-lib_7097--><TABLE cellSpacing=2 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top><TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=first style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px" width=58 height=72>







</TD><TD class=last style="PADDING-RIGHT: 4px; PADDING-LEFT: 4px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" vAlign=top width=210>
*Walter HERRMANN* </TD><TD class=terminator>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=3>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY class=noBorder><TR><TD style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px" width=58>







</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left" vAlign=top width=210>*DOB:* 26.06.1979
*Place of birth:* Venado Tuerto (Argentina)
*Height:* 203cm/6'8"
*Weight:* -
*Position:* Small Forward 
</TD><TD>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD><TD height=100><TABLE class=results height="100%" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=captionFullWidthSmall style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*Main statistics*</TD><TD class=last width=1 height=1>*







*</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=2>*







*</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><!-- Dark Row --><TD class=first style="HEIGHT: 40px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" width=155 height=40>*Points per game*</TD><TD class=last align=middle>*16*</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><!-- Light Row --><TD class=first style="HEIGHT: 40px; TEXT-ALIGN: left" height=40>*Rebounds per game*</TD><TD class=last align=middle>*4*</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><!-- Dark Row --><TD class=first style="HEIGHT: 40px; TEXT-ALIGN: left">*Assists per game*</TD><TD class=last align=middle>*0*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TFOOT><TR class=coloredSpacer><TD>







</TD></TR></TFOOT><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD>







</TD><TD><TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TFOOT><TR class=coloredSpacer><TD>







</TD></TR></TFOOT><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<!--DIVend-lib_7097--><!--ENDskid="lid_7096_Central Top Module in Player Profile"--></TD><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD></TR><TR class=tableSpacer><TD colSpan=3>







</TD></TR><TR><TD class=centralModuleMarginLeftRight>







</TD><TD><TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=captionStandardSize colSpan=18> *Player Profile*</TD><TD class=terminator width=10>







</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD width="100%" colSpan=19>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR><TD class=firstAndLast colSpan=19><TABLE class=noBorder style="MARGIN-LEFT: 0px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px"><TBODY><TR><TD> </TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">
<!--skid="lid_7096_Central Player Profile Module"--><!--DIVstart-lib_7098-->
*Career:* Olimpia Venado Toerto (Argentina, 1998-2000), Atenas Cordoba (Argentina, 2000-02), Fuenlabrada (Spain-ACB, 2002-03), Unicaja Malaga (Spain-ACB, 2003-06) 

Injured during the first part of the season, the long haired forward returned to Unicaja's roster in time to help them qualify to the Euroleague's Top 16. Starting on the wrong foot in the Top 16, Malaga wasn't able to reach the quarterfinals, even though it had showed potential. Herrmann was even more important in ACB play, where Unicaja won the title against Vitoria. 

On a very deep team, he brought his unique style as a 2.03 m small forward who's both bulky and can run as well as shoot from far away. Against Estudiantes Madrid in the first round, Hermann was 9 for 16 from the three-point line. Although very unorthodox and sometimes limited, his game can be a match-up nightmare for opponents and when called upon, he will always bring a welcome spark that's tough to match. 



<!--DIVend-lib_7098--><!--ENDskid="lid_7096_Central Player Profile Module"--></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
Argentina has Manu Ginobli at the shooting guards and both Andres Nocioni and Fabricio Oberto ahead of Hermann at the forwards.He's gotten uneven minutes depending upon the quality of the opponent.
Against France he hardly played in a close game.In their other games he has played good minutes and judging by the boxscores he's been more than willing to assert himself.

Hermann got 25 points and 9 rebounds in a blowout win against Venezuela.He was still on the floor at the very end when they were up by forty points so it is hard to take much out of that.Against France he only played 6 minutes with a single rebound on 0-2 from the field.Against Lebanon he had 23 points and 2 rebounds in 17 minutes.


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Primoz had another good game in a win over Puerto RIco Wednesday.He finished shooting 6-9 from the field with 14 points,3 blocks and 7 rebounds in 22 minutes.Unfortunately his night ended when he was DQ'ed committed a very foolish foul on Arroyo while he was shooting a trey.I believe that the coach is trying to preserve Brezec by giving him fewer minutes in the first half of the games I have watched.Both of these games he's fouled out of and looked somewhat fatigued at the end.Of course we know that Brezec is a player who needs to have his minutes monitored carefully so that you get optimal value of him.I personally have been extremely pleased by how well he's played against the USA and PR.I don't understand why he played so little in the first two games.

Slovenija plays China tonight at 12:30AM Eastern time.Anyone who is interested in watching on the internet can go to www.tvunetworks.com and download a program called tvuplayer.The game will come on CCTV5 with Chinese commentary.Quality is not good,but I can't offer any alternatives.If Slovenija wins they advance to the Knockout rounds.If they lose I am not sure whether they will or not.I think that China would have the tiebreaker by winning head to head and if PR loses to Italy I believe that Slovenija would have the head to head tiebreaker over them,but I am not positive

<TABLE class=smallResults id=lid_7156_grouStan_tab_3 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=left colSpan=2 height=22>*TEAM*</TD><TD align=middle width=40>*W/L*</TD><TD align=middle width=20>*P*</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR><TD>







</TD><TD class=separatingLine colSpan=4 height=1>







</TD><TD>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>1. </TD><TD align=left width=90>USA</TD><TD align=middle width=40>4/0</TD><TD align=middle width=20>8</TD><TD class=last>








</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10></TD><TD align=left width=90>Italy</TD><TD align=middle width=40>3/1</TD><TD align=middle width=20>7</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>3. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Slovenia</TD><TD align=middle width=40>2/2</TD><TD align=middle width=20>6</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10></TD><TD align=left width=90>Puerto Rico</TD><TD align=middle width=40>2/2</TD><TD align=middle width=20>6</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=even><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>5. </TD><TD align=left width=90>China</TD><TD align=middle width=40>1/3</TD><TD align=middle width=20>5</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR><TR class=odd><TD class=first height=15>







</TD><TD align=left width=10>6. </TD><TD align=left width=90>Senegal</TD><TD align=middle width=40>0/4</TD><TD align=middle width=20>4</TD><TD class=last>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

China just beat Slovenija 76-75 on a trey at the buzzer.I didn't watch the entire game.Yao Ming had 36 and 10 for China.Primoz had another good game going 6-6 from the field for 14 points and 8 rebounds.
Again he played only 18 minutes,but managed to collect another 4 fouls.Slovenija is eliminated if Puerto Rico wins and I don't know what the point differential are in the event that PR loses to Italy.

Slovenija lost by 1 to CHina and beat PR by 10 I think so that makes them +9.China lost to Puerto Rico so I suppose Slovenija would advance if Italy wins...but that's not certain.

EDIT Slovenija does advance as the third seed in Group D and will face the loser of the game between Greece and Turkey...Assuming neither invades Cyprus in which case all bets are off.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Primoz is 6th in the WC in FG% after the five preleminary round games.You'll notice that all of the players ahead of him had very few shot attempts.The guy right behind him is Pau Gasol who has shot a lot more on the other hand.Primoz finished the Preleminary Round averaging 17.6 minutes,12 points and 6.4 rebounds.I am really happy with what I saw when I watched the USA game and the replay of the China-Slovenija.He looked great against Yao at the end of that game,but of course he is living in foul trouble.
<TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR class=aggregator><TD class=caption colSpan=19>*ACCUMULATED STATISTICS*</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=15></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>FG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>2pts</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>3pts</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=2>FT</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=3>Rbds</TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD align=middle></TD><TD class=last align=middle></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle height=20>G</TD><TD align=middle>Min</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle>%</TD><TD align=middle>M/A</TD><TD align=middle> %</TD><TD align=middle>O</TD><TD align=middle>D</TD><TD align=middle>Tot</TD><TD align=middle>As</TD><TD align=middle>PF</TD><TD align=middle>To</TD><TD align=middle>St</TD><TD align=middle>BS</TD><TD class=last align=middle>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD width="100%" colSpan=19>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle width=20 height=20>5</TD><TD align=middle width=30>87</TD><TD class=separated align=middle width=30>25/36</TD><TD align=middle width=30>69.4</TD><TD align=middle width=30>25/36</TD><TD align=middle width=30>69.4</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0/0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>0</TD><TD align=middle width=30>10/15</TD><TD align=middle width=30>66.7</TD><TD class=separated align=middle width=20>17</TD><TD align=middle width=20>15</TD><TD align=middle width=25>32</TD><TD class=separated align=middle width=25>4</TD><TD align=middle width=25>19</TD><TD align=middle width=25>4</TD><TD align=middle width=20>2</TD><TD align=middle width=20>2</TD><TD class=last align=middle>60</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Slovenija plays Turkey early tomorrow morning in the first game of the knockout round and it will be very interesting to see what sort of minutes he gets considering that he's had 14 fouls in the last three games while averaging only about 20 minutes per game.


<TABLE class=results cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><THEAD><TR><TD class=first height=20></TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Player name (IOC)</TD><TD align=middle width=20>GP</TD><TD align=middle width=45>PPG</TD><TD align=middle width=45>FGMPG</TD><TD align=middle width=45>FGAPG</TD><TD align=middle width=45>FGM</TD><TD align=middle width=45>FGA</TD><TD align=middle width=40>FG%</TD></TR><TR class=spacer><TD colSpan=9>







</TD></TR></THEAD><TBODY><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>1.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">'Estevam' FERREIRA </TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>1.6</TD><TD align=middle>0.8</TD><TD align=middle>0.8 </TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>100%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>2.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Sofoklis SCHORTSIANITIS (GRE)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>3.8</TD><TD align=middle>1.4</TD><TD align=middle>1.4 </TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>100%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>3.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Stefano MANCINELLI (ITA)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>4.8</TD><TD align=middle>2.2</TD><TD align=middle>2.8 </TD><TD align=middle>11</TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>78.6%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>4.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Juan Ignacio SANCHEZ (ARG)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>6.6</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>2.6 </TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>13</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>76.9%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>5.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ognjen ASKRABIC (SCG)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>7.6</TD><TD align=middle>3.2</TD><TD align=middle>4.6 </TD><TD align=middle>16</TD><TD align=middle>23</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>69.6%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>*6.*</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">*Primoz BREZEC (SLO)*</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>*12*</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>*7.2 *</TD><TD align=middle>*25*</TD><TD align=middle>*36*</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>*69.4%*</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>7.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Pau GASOL (ESP)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>21.4</TD><TD align=middle>8.8</TD><TD align=middle>12.8 </TD><TD align=middle>44</TD><TD align=middle>64</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>68.8%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>8.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Kerem GÖNLÜM (TUR)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>10.2</TD><TD align=middle>4.2</TD><TD align=middle>6.2 </TD><TD align=middle>21</TD><TD align=middle>31</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>67.7%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>9.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Marc GASOL (ESP)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>5.2</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3 </TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>66.7%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>10.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Russel HINDER </TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>1</TD><TD align=middle>0.4</TD><TD align=middle>0.6 </TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>66.7%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>11.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Antonios FOTSIS (GRE)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>11.2</TD><TD align=middle>4</TD><TD align=middle>6.2 </TD><TD align=middle>20</TD><TD align=middle>31</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>64.5%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>12.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Ming YAO (CHN)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>28.4</TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>15.6 </TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD align=middle>78</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>64.1%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>13.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">'Tiago' SPLITTER (BRA)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>16.4</TD><TD align=middle>6.4</TD><TD align=middle>10 </TD><TD align=middle>32</TD><TD align=middle>50</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>64%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>14.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Patrick FEMERLING (GER)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>7.2</TD><TD align=middle>2.8</TD><TD align=middle>4.4 </TD><TD align=middle>14</TD><TD align=middle>22</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>63.6%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>15.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">José-Manuel CALDERON (ESP)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>6.8</TD><TD align=middle>2.4</TD><TD align=middle>3.8 </TD><TD align=middle>12</TD><TD align=middle>19</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>63.2%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>16.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Shane BATTIER </TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>5.8</TD><TD align=middle>2</TD><TD align=middle>3.2 </TD><TD align=middle>10</TD><TD align=middle>16</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>62.5%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>17.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Robertas JAVTOKAS (LTU)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>7.4</TD><TD align=middle>3</TD><TD align=middle>4.8 </TD><TD align=middle>15</TD><TD align=middle>24</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>62.5%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>18.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Dwyane WADE </TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>17</TD><TD align=middle>6</TD><TD align=middle>9.6 </TD><TD align=middle>30</TD><TD align=middle>48</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>62.5%</TD></TR><TR class=even onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='even';"><TD class=first align=middle>19.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Paul HENARE (NZL)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>7</TD><TD align=middle>2.6</TD><TD align=middle>4.2 </TD><TD align=middle>13</TD><TD align=middle>21</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>61.9%</TD></TR><TR class=odd onmouseover="this.className='highlight';" onmouseout="this.className='odd';"><TD class=first align=middle>20.</TD><TD style="TEXT-ALIGN: left">Dimitrios DIAMANTIDIS (GRE)</TD><TD align=middle>*5*</TD><TD align=middle>8</TD><TD align=middle>2.2</TD><TD align=middle>3.6 </TD><TD align=middle>11</TD><TD align=middle>18</TD><TD class=highlightedCell align=middle>61.1%</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

